# bad viair check valve lead to tank pressure leak?



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi guys,
I been chasing a leak in my setup for awhile and I have redone all the fittings and covers. I noticed one of my compressors the leader line does not get hot and I think the check valve is bad. could this lead to my drop in tank pressure? Any ideas? thanks in advance.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes, a viair check valve can get stuck open and lead to a system leak. I would recommend upgrading to smc check valves. worth every cent.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah the Viair check valve can definitely be the cause of your leak. You should fill your tank, turn everything off, take the compressor's filter housing off, and put your finger over the intake hole on the compressor for about 30 seconds to a minute. If you hear or feel air escaping when you lift your finger off of the intake, your check valve went bad. This has happened to the majority of us here at Bag Riders (myself included) so like Mr. fasttt600 mentioned, I would upgrade to the SMC Replacement Compressor Check Valve Kit.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks guys for the tips. I will def check it out!


----------

